# le genre qui constitue l'égalité



## LaLangueDeMolière✓

Hello, 

How we say "il est si naturel de penser que c'est le genre qui constitue l'égalité"

I thank you in advance


----------



## Blougouz

Hello LaLangueDeMolière, bienvenue sur le forum...
C'est quelle partie de la phrase qui te pose le plus de problème?


----------



## Itisi

My problem with this sentence is that I don't find it 'naturel' at all to think that. I don't see a problem translating it, but what does it mean?


----------



## LaLangueDeMolière✓

Blougouz said:


> Hello LaLangueDeMolière, bienvenue sur le forum...
> C'est quelle partie de la phrase qui te pose le plus de problème?


Il est si naturel de penser que.... C'est là où j'arrive pas.

"Le genre qui constitue l'égalité" il me semble que c'est "the gender that constitutes the equality" correct ?


----------



## LaLangueDeMolière✓

Exactly ! This is a part of my text against injustice


----------



## Blougouz

Oui c'est ça. Pour la première partie de la phrase, je proposerais quelque chose comme:
Such an evidence it is to think
Ou
How spontaneous it can be to tthink...

Mais je suis sure que à partiir de là Itisi trouvera mieux vu que c'est dans sa langue (de Shakespeare)


----------



## Kelly B

I don't think I'd use an article with gender here, but I'm not sure I quite understand the sentence, either, even if I know all the words.


----------



## Itisi

Ditto and ditto!


----------



## LaLangueDeMolière✓

Ok, I thank you/je vous remercie !


----------



## Nicomon

Je crois bien que le contexte est cette page (j'ai noté plusieurs coquilles) et que ça se veut ironique.





> Je ne savais pas que les femmes naissaient avec des capacités intellectuelles plus réduites que celle d'un homme. *Il est si naturel de penser que c'est le genre qui constitue l'égalité*. Ma foi, nous sommes bonnes qu'à cuisiner et à nous occuper des enfants. Voyons!



Moi non plus, je ne comprends pas.  Il se peut que la phrase ait été inspirée de celle-ci, de Montesquieu, trouvée au hasard de recherches :


> *Il est si naturel de penser que c'est la couleur qui constitue l'essence de l'humanité*, que les peuples d'Asie, qui font des eunuques, privent toujours les noirs du rapport qu'ils ont avec nous d'une manière plus marquée.


----------



## Itisi

Je comprendrais mieux si c'était 'c'est le genre qui_ détermine_ l'égalité...


----------



## Nicomon

Moi aussi. Mais je n'ose pas proposer de traduction vers l'anglais.


----------



## Itisi

Moi non plus !


----------



## LaLangueDeMolière✓

Déterminer ? Effectivement ça me semble plus correct...


----------



## Seeda

LangueDeMolière, c'est donc vous qui avez écrit cette phrase ? Je vous donne mon avis, dites-moi si je me trompe :
Étant donné le ton antiphrastique du paragraphe, il aurait été plus logique d'écrire : "Il est si naturel de penser que c'est le genre qui constitue l'inégalité."  Du point de vue d'un sexiste, on ne devrait pas être traité avec la même valeur selon le sexe avec lequel on naît.
La phrase telle qu'elle est semble signifier que les êtres humains devraient être égaux parce qu'ils naissent avec des sexes différents, ce qui est vide de sens. La duplicité du sexe est contigente et donc hors de propos : nous sommes égaux parce que nous appartenons à la même espèce, non pas parce que nous sommes faits d'individus féminins et masculins.
Il est utile de bien comprendre votre phrase avant de proposer une traduction.


----------



## LaLangueDeMolière✓

Une remarque pleine de bon sens... Effectivement merci !


----------



## Seeda

Une idée : _It is oh so natural to think that gender brings about inequality (_ou _unequal treatment)._


----------



## Blougouz

Seeda said:


> Une idée : _It is oh so natural to think that gender brings about inequality (_ou _unequal treatment)._


Merci, Seeda, enfin une proposition de traduction...
Je ne suis pas sure que "natural" soit le meilleur choix dans ce contexte. C'est pour cela que j'avais proposé d'autres alternatives, en #6, attendant confirmation d'un natif. Qu'on attend toujours...

Une remarque cependant:
Je trouve bien surprenant que l'on s'attache à vouloir faire ainsi modifier un texte original! Quoi qu'on en pense.
(Moi je le comprenais comme le genre consitue (la question première sur) l'égalité.)
Normalement on ne fait pas de relecture sur WR il me semble (?)


----------



## Itisi

*Blougouz*, c'est *LaLangueDM* qui a écrit ce texte, alors on discute...  Et comme le dit *Seeda*, "Il est utile de bien comprendre votre phrase avant de proposer une traduction." ! 

'It seems so natural to consider gender as a factor of inequality' ?  (If I/we understand correctly...)


----------



## Nicomon

Blougouz said:


> Je trouve bien surprenant que l'on s'attache à vouloir faire ainsi modifier un texte original!


 Avant de le traduire, il faut d'abord le comprendre. 

La ressemblance avec le texte de Montesquieu (cité au post 10) est trop frappante pour qu'on n'y voie pas un lien.  J'ai trouvé une traduction de ce texte, de laquelle LaLangueDeMolière peut s'inspirer :


> It is so natural to think that colour is the essence of humanity, that the peoples of Asia, who make people into eunuchs, continue to deprive blacks of what they have in common with us.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nicomon said:


> Avant de le traduire, il faut d'abord le comprendre.



...unless you are translating a user manual.


----------



## Itisi

Uncle Bob said:


> ...unless you are translating a user manual.




Nico, are you suggesting 'It is so natural to think that gender is the essence of equality' ?


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi, I'm not suggesting anything. I'm not even sure I understand the French version... let alone translating it to English.
I only copied an English version I found of Montesquieu's sentence that I quoted in #10.  I'm pretty sure that LLDM's sentence was inspired from it.

Has anybody clicked on the link *cette page* that I provided, for a larger context?

Pour le côté ironique, est-ce qu'on peut faire quelque chose avec "_common knowledge_" ?  Ça deviendrait une adaptation.

Par ex. (à réviser; je sais que c'est bancal) : _It's common knowledge that... / Of course everybody knows that gender is the main factor of equality. _


----------



## Kelly B

That equality is based on/depends on gender?


----------



## Itisi

Kelly B said:


> That equality depends on gender


Ah, that makes sense, and would have the element of irony Nico is suggesting, and which we haven't been taking into account...

(Yes, Nico, of course I looked at your link! )


----------



## Nicomon

I also really like Kelly's suggestion.   But I think LLDM is looking for ideas to translate the beginning.

Do my suggestions :  _It's common knowledge_ _that_ / _of course everybody knows that_... work at all?   
How about : _The age-old belief has it that... ?   _Or Blougouz's suggestions, in post #6_ ?_
Is there one that works better than the other ?

Or should LLDM remain closer to the French as Itisi suggested  :_  It seems so natural to think that... ? _


----------



## Blougouz

Je vous accorde complètement que la phrase est bancale depuis le début. C'est pour cela que j'avais fait le choix de traduire que la partie qui lui posait problème, car je trouvais la partie traduite suffisante pour être fidèle, y compris au caractère bancal.
Mais doit-on vraiment faire de la relecture?

Cela dit, merci pour _natural_ car je n'étais pas sure que cela soit le plus approprié pour naturel dans ce cas-ci. Même naturel dans la phrase en français je trouvais tiré par les cheveux sans parler du reste. Mais encore une fois doit-on faire de la relecture... (Dans ce cas c'est la relecture sur l'ensemble de la dissertation en question qu'il faudrait faire...) ?
On était ici sur de la relecture et de l'analyse de texte, et en critique de la logique de raisonnement.
Des modérateurs m'ont envoyé des messages ou supprimé des posts pour bien moins que ça!

Sinon...
Je n'avais pas pensé à common knowledge de Nico, que je trouve bien mieux...


----------



## Itisi

So, strictly-speaking, we should be concentrating on "le genre qui constitue l'égalité", the title of the thread :


----------



## Blougouz

Itisi said:


> So, strictly-speaking, we should be concentrating on "le genre qui constitue l'égalité", the title of the thread :


You are right BTW!!!


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> So, strictly-speaking, we should be concentrating on "le genre qui constitue l'égalité", the title of the thread :


  Touché !  So I won't expect to read anglophone opinions on any of the suggestions to translate the first part.


----------



## Blougouz

Nicomon said:


> Touché !  So I won't expect to read anglophone opinions on any of the suggestions to translate the first part.


Tu as raison, mais il faut rappeler que LalanguedeM demandait de l'aide sur la première partie de sa phrase, pas tant que ça sur la 2e. Ce qui laissait supposer une erreur de titre.

Touché: qu'est-ce que cela signifie? Comme un combat? Une guerre? Cela réfère à quoi exactement? Au naturel? Au genre?... Je ne vois pas.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> So I won't expect to read anglophone opinions on any of the suggestions to translate the first part.


Let's hear from *LaLangueDM*  if she likes any of the suggestions made...

*Blougouz* :
 Definition of touché: "used to acknowledge a hit in fencing[escrime] or the success or appropriateness of an argument, an accusation, or a witty point."


----------



## Nicomon

Blougouz said:


> Ce qui laissait supposer une erreur de titre.


 C'est aussi l'impression que j'ai eue. Mais si c'est le cas, alors il faut changer le titre. 

Pour le moment, je pense que Kelly B (#24) a donné la solution parfaite - approuvée au #25 par Itisi -  pour traduire le titre.
Alors... on attend le prochain post de LLDM.


----------



## Blougouz

Itisi said:


> Let's hear from *LaLangueDM*  if she likes any of the suggestions made...
> 
> *Blougouz* :
> Definition of touché: "used to acknowledge a hit in fencing[escrime] or the success or appropriateness of an argument, an accusation, or a witty point."


I am able to understand my own language but thank you anyway to find the English explanation! As there is no fencing or fighting session occuring, as far as I know,  the comment is inappropriate and tend to create a bad ambiance.

And about LalanguedeM, for the moment I am guessing we mostly contributed to help in the translation from French to French, period.


----------



## Itisi

*Blougouz*, the 'touché' was for me, and I took it as humour on Nico's part.



Blougouz said:


> Touché: qu'est-ce que cela signifie?


Silly of me, but I took this question at face value, since 'Touché' was so to speak in English!

Anyway, this is all 'chat' and doesn't take the schmilblick forward!


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> *Blougouz*, the 'touché' was for me, and I took it as humour on Nico's part.


 It indeed was meant as humour, and in the English sense of "_Touché!_"  _(bien vu, très juste, tu marques un point)_.


----------



## Keith Bradford

How about this:

"I didn't know that women were born with lesser intellectual capacities than men. There was I thinking that gender equality was natural, while all along, we're good for nothing except cooking and having babies!  Come off it!"

No, it's not what she wrote, but I believe it's what she meant.


----------



## Itisi

I (We?) have no doubt that is what she meant, but we are left with a sentence that doesn't say that clearly at all...

Anyway, *LaLangueDM* seems to have disappeared, so no point in struggling with it any longer...


----------



## Blougouz

Keith Bradford said:


> How about this:
> 
> "I didn't know that women were born with lesser intellectual capacities than men. There was I thinking that gender equality was natural, while all along, we're good for nothing except cooking and having babies!  Come off it!"
> 
> No, it's not what she wrote, but I believe it's what she meant.


Hé oui Keith! Tu vois bien qu'on est poussé à tout réécrire! Et ce n'est pas notre rôle et c'est pour cette raison que les mod suppriment ces posts.
L'autrice travaille en politique, donc je suppose qu'elle a autour d'elle du monde payé pour ça.
En attendant on s'est bien pris la tête pour rien. On aurait dû s'arrêter à la première demande d'aide sans se soucier du reste.
À bon entendeur.


----------

